# Aunties, it's me Leo, back from the vet :)



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

*My Mommy update you on that other thread. But I wanted to thank you all myself personally. Mia and I love you so much. Sorry, I look a little dishevled, but I have a wittle cold. And the very nice lady, Mommy calls her a vet, was looking me up and down, and down and up, and I was in alot of peoples arms, that part I liked :wub:*









*Oh Leo, I was so worried about you :wub: but I know you will be okay. So glad you are home.*









*My sister has been extra nice to me, and even letting me have my own flossies :chili: hmmmm I could really use this to my advantage :thumbsup:*










*Hey little fella, you don't have any boo boos do you?*









*Good, then I can sleep and snuggle with you.*

















*And I have my own private nurse in Mia :wub: watching over me.*









*What my Mommy didn't tell all of you, is today is my Mommy and Daddys 21st wedding anniversary. But I overheard Daddy saying to Mommy, sorry. Mommy said SORRY no no no, there is no other way I would want to spend an anniversary, then making sure our babies are okay. Daddy just smiled and agreed.*

*And then looked what he did. He sent Mommy these. Mommy was so touched, and when I get all better, I'm gonna make sure Daddy is okay too. *

*From the bottom of my fury heart, THANK YOU Aunties, for not only being there for Mommy and Daddy, but for also loving Mia and I so much, and for being so good to us.*

*Our family could never say thank you enough.*

*You all are in are hearts.*

*We love you so very much.*

*Love Leo*
*xoxoxox*


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

You are a good boy Leo...Glad you feel better:wub:


----------



## Gia (Aug 17, 2010)

Ahhhh Leo so glad it was nothing serious. You look so adorable in your pictures. Mommy and daddy may need to postpone their anniversary celebration to baby you and tend to your needs but it's ok they are big people and will understand. 

You are very lucky to have such a cute nurse...my hubby likes cute nurses too :HistericalSmiley:

Tell your mommy and daddy Happy 21st anniversary!!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Leo,

*We sure do love you right back.*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smcry:Oh Leo -- you're making me cry because you are so sweet. :wub:Little man I know all of us are so happy to see you looking so handsome, watched over by Mia Nightengale and snuggling with your new friend who's just about as cute as you. Aren't you lucky to have a mommy and daddy who love you and Mia so much? Daddy sure knows how to send beautiful flowers to mommy. He sounds like such a great daddy. :thumbsup: I think that a great anniversary present is for you to get better real soon. 
Tyler says, "I think your mommy and daddy can go out for a special date while you and your sister wreck the house." :w00t:
TYLER!!!!!:angry:
"Sorry Auntie. Leo, I meant while you and your sister WATCH the house."B)
That's better.:thumbsup:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Love the pics of sweet Leo- I'm glad he is okay. I love the bond between your babies. Beautiful flowers! Happy belated anniversary!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm glad Leo is home now and in the care of his wittle sister- and also to celebrate your anniversary! (Happy Anniversary!)


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice to hear Leo's back home and doing fine! So sweet to see his little sister expected him back! 

Happy 21st anniversary! Love your pretty flowers and hope you both have spent a wonderful day!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So glad it's nothing serious. Hugs to all of you!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Leo, I'm so glad you're okay!! Tell your Mommy and Daddy that Bailey says Happy 21st Anniversary!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe- I'm sorry you are under the weather, Leo. I can tell by your pictures that you are not feeling well. Poor baby!:smootch: I'm glad you have Mia and your mommy to help you. Get well, fast!:Flowers 2: Tell Mommy congratulations on 21 years! :celebrate - firewor


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

aw Leo, im glad that you are ok and pease with your mummy and dadd are very very happy 21st wedding anniversary!  xx


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aww leo , u r soo sweet n cute n i hope u feel better real soon , so u can celebrate ur mom n dads 21st anniversary ,... we love u leo .. dolce sends lots of hugs n he says to give mia a kiss from him cause he think she is soo pretty..


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Leo, we're so glad you just have a cold and you'll be feeling better soon. We don't like it when one of our friends are sick so you need to get well really really soon!
Hugs and Love,:wub:
Zoey, Tess & Emy

Mom said to ask you to tell your mom Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Leo it seems you are on your way to recovery. How luckey are you to have a sweet sister like Mia to nurse you back to health. Please tell your mommy and daddy your
Auntie Mary says Happy Belated Anniversary!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh - little Leo, you don't look like you feel good at all. Get better soon. And tell your Mom that her anniversary flowers are just gorgeous.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Leo sweetheart, I didn't know you were sick, I'm so glad your feeling better:wub:


*HAPPY 21st ANNIVERSARY CHRISTINE*


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Precious pics!! :wub: I didn't know Leo was feeling under the weather, but I hope he's back to his good old self real soon. 

And happy 21st anniversary to you and your hubby!!! :chili:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Awe Leo, it's good to see you again. Josey and Mandy call you "Mr. McDweamy" and hope you're all better now. Mia is such a good sissy to watch over you and take great care of you. Tell your mum and daddy, Happy Belated 21st Anniversary! :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Leo, it is so good to know that you are well ... luv ya

hugs
Kat


----------

